# Ever Feel Like You've Pulled Muscle



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

At times, it feels like I've pulled a muscl in part of my abdomen. It can occur on the right or left. Like I twisted myself. It will last a couple of days and then be gone.My doctor says its not part of IBS as the abdominal muscles are not sore to the touch. They just feel "stretchy" if that makes sense. He says it due to my subconciously focusing on abdominal feelings as tensing the abdominal muscles. Like its all in my head.Does anyone else get this with their IBS?,occur


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

YES, I get this too. It usually on the lower right side though. I have often wondered if all of the straining during BM's could put a significant strain on muscles of the abdomen. So I would think that it could be possible.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 29, 2001)

Yes I get it.I've had it for over a year.I first thought that I tore a muscle there.It's on the right side.The doctors say that it is traped gas.It's traped between the small intestines and the large intestines.There were times that I couldn't walk.It's a real pain in the ...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2001)

Possibly what you're feeling is smooth muscle spasm. I get this in the upper right quadrant and around the belly button - during a really bad attack earlier this year I actually had a 'stitch' in this area. I've been seeing a chiro who told me this was the case - smooth muscle which holds everything in place is spasming in response to what's going on internally. She's been using massage with a great deal of success. Often there is also trapped gas beneath; when this happens if I press on the area it feels like I've a deep bruise there, there's a lump, then it can shift and the pain goes!Kylie


----------



## Imafraid (Jul 20, 1999)

Do you have gallbladder problems? The question seems to be not connected to your problem, but when I had my gallbladder problems (blockage of the cystic duct)I experienced a pain that seemed a muscular contraction or spasm in my lower right zone of the abdomen and involved also the upper part of my right leg. So if this is your case have your gallbladder checked with MR. A simple echography wasn't enough to discover my problem. Good luck.


----------

